# Chariot baby sling or baby supporter



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

There appears to be 2 products you can add to the chariot to fit a little one.
Has anyone used either of these and can comment on their usefulness for jogging and slow bike trailering?

The baby supporter is cheaper but it really doesn't change the recline of the seat so maybe the sling is a better choice.

Thule Infant Sling - Thule

Thule Baby Supporter - Thule


----------



## QueenMAUW (Sep 3, 2010)

Your links don't work for me, I think it's because Chariot has changed their site recently and Canadians can't access US stuff. But I own a Chariot and researched both of these products last summer.

The infant sling isn't for use while cycling according to Chariot. But if your baby can't sit, that's the one they need. It can be used from 1 month of age.

The baby supporter is from 6mths up and used when they are starting to sit but need extra support. It can also be used longer than the sling.

You may know this already, but Chariot recommends not cycling with infants until a year of age. And jogging is from about 6 months of age.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

The sling is for tiny babys that can't support their heads.
The supporter sits down in the seat, and is for bigger babys.
As stated above... Neither is recommended for biking.
I used both, but only for walking / jogging.
My daughter is 15 months now, and sitting in the chariot seat without anything else.

Watch Ebay and uses ones pop up often. Generally in good condition since they aren't used long.
Use it for a few months, then sell it and get your money back.


----------



## Akki (Oct 26, 2018)

QueenMAUW said:


> Your links don't work for me, I think it's because Chariot has changed their site recently and Canadians can't access US stuff. But I own a Chariot and researched both of these products last summer. Mei tai company Love&Carry!
> The infant sling isn't for use while cycling according to Chariot. But if your baby can't sit, that's the one they need. It can be used from 1 month of age.
> 
> The baby supporter is from 6mths up and used when they are starting to sit but need extra support. It can also be used longer than the sling.
> ...


Yes, you're absolutely right!


----------

